#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-12
<cwayne> fair enough :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm mhall119
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<dpm> coolbhavi, any ideas what we can do with postman? Would it be possible to remove it from extras, rename it to postman-uploader and reupload it?
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes I can remove it from PPA and reupload but it should be removed from extras repos
<coolbhavi> its not possible to rename and re upload
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, that's what I mean, remove it from extras ^
<coolbhavi> dpm, ll delete from PPA lets see
<dpm> will deleting from the PPA remove it from extras too, or is there any additional step required?
<coolbhavi> dpm, ll request a deletion from PPA and observe on extras
<coolbhavi> lets see
<dpm> so does the sync from PPA to extras go both ways? Or is it a matter of trial and error?
<coolbhavi> it should go both ways
<coolbhavi> dpm, done and replied on list
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks!
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, sorry for the amount of questions, but do you know how long will it take for the removal to happen? Is the sync hourly? I'm just trying to figure out when we'll be able to publish the banner
<coolbhavi> dpm, it will happen hourly n ll observe and upload a new version in a couple of hours
<coolbhavi> and reply on list so you can publish the banner tonight or tomorrow morning
 * dpm hugs coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> haha
 * coolbhavi too hugs dpm back
<coolbhavi> dpm, still postman is there i believe in extras repos even after deletion in ppa
<coolbhavi> should wait a bit more I think
<dpm> coolbhavi, or do you think it needs to be deleted manually from extras.u.c?
<mhall119> coolbhavi: can the ARB remove it from the archive itself?
<coolbhavi> dpm, no we had news package once deleted from PPA and it got reflected in archive
<coolbhavi> after some time
<coolbhavi> mhall119, not sure
<coolbhavi> dpm, in the latest sync postman is removed from the archive
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> which happened just a while back
<coolbhavi> hey jvrbanac :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, cool, let me know when the new package is uploaded, and I'll ping the myapps guys to see if there is anything they need to do on their side to update the myapps entry
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, hey!
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure just give me 10 minutes
<coolbhavi> ll change the name to postman-image-uploader and upload
<coolbhavi> to quantal
<coolbhavi> dpm, is it ok for you? :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, sounds good to me (upload to precise and quantal?)
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure ll request a backward copy as soon as its built on LP
<dpm> excellent
<coolbhavi> dpm, have to make a whole lot of changes for the app rename
<coolbhavi> it would be best to contact the app author
<dpm> coolbhavi, is it not just replacing the source package name?
<coolbhavi> dpm, nopes the rules file and accordingly setup.py file and executables need to be changed I guess
<dpm> coolbhavi, why the executable?
<coolbhavi> dpm, atleast the name to match the package name
<coolbhavi> if I change the source name its ftbfs weirdly on my pbuilder
<coolbhavi> saying cannot find dir
<coolbhavi> let me clean up and try once more
<dpm> coolbhavi, ah, is it because python-distutils-extra uses 'name' for both the executable and the source package? -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~schumifer/+junk/postman/view/head:/setup.py#L89
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes
<dpm> bummer
<coolbhavi> so ll ping ed on list
<coolbhavi> so a whole bunch needs to be changed as I said
<coolbhavi> :(
<dpm> ok, thanks for your work on this coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, no mention m writing to ed on list now
<coolbhavi> cwayne, published your github lens
<coolbhavi> on extras
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<coolbhavi> no mention :)
<coolbhavi> good night!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: on precise or quantal?
<coolbhavi> quantal
<coolbhavi> since its the latest stable release
<coolbhavi> ll place a request to copy to precise too now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: awesome, thanks so much :)
<coolbhavi> requested.
<coolbhavi> ll update on list
<coolbhavi> good night and take care :)
<ajmitch> darn, just too late to talk to coolbhavi
<BerndSch> hi, it would be great if someone could take a look at: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548. I'm trying since the beginning of the year to get my Lens into the software center for 12.04 and 12.10. Please review it and publish it. Would be awesome. Thanks
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-13
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> morning coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, morning! I have pinged the postman dev on list
<coolbhavi> lets see
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, I saw it, thanks
<coolbhavi> dpm, pm?
<dpm> sure, go for it, no need to ask :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, nice explanation.. Thanks
<dpm> np ;)
<coolbhavi> dpm, wouldnt it be nice to have a review in progress tab on myapps
<coolbhavi> so  that we can mark an app as review in progress and move them under review in progress tab in myapps when we work on an app
<dpm> coolbhavi, I'm not sure I can follow. Does the "Start Review" button not do exactly that?
<coolbhavi> dpm, start review button takes you to an information entering page on the review of the app where in we can have a button as review in progress
<coolbhavi> explicitly
<coolbhavi> like I have started a app review interest calculator and start review without any info would sound weird
<dpm> coolbhavi, but I think you can just leave the comment blank, otherwise it will send an e-mail to the developer and the arb list
<coolbhavi> dpm, let me try that
<coolbhavi> dpm, ah thanks! I always thought the other way around
<dpm> np ;)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, pushed github lens to precise too
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks! you're awesome :)
<coolbhavi> haha :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, another review done :)
<coolbhavi> good night!
<cwayne> is there any way to see how many times a free app has been downloaded?
<dpm> cwayne, unfortunately not
<dpm> we do not have any system in place to track downloads from the extras repo
<cwayne> dpm: ah, all right thanks.  is that planned for the future?
<dpm> we could get some data from the logs on the server, but we've not had the chance to work on infrastructure for doing that
<dpm> cwayne, it's on the radar, but there is no ETA for now
<cwayne> dpm: thanks :)
<cwayne> dpm: what about a seperate software center category for unity lenses, is that on the radar?
<dpm> cwayne, on that one you should probably ask the folks on the #software-center channel. I've no heard of that feature request, but they will be able to tell you in more detail. You can ping mvo or mpt if you see them there
<cwayne> dpm: great, thanks
<dpm> np :)
<cielak> cwayne: looking for the number of downloads you may dig out some data from http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ - it's not accurate as only few participate in popularity contest, but it can give you some very general estimate
<cielak> if we knew an exact number of downloads of a certain package, we might compare it to it's result on popcon, to calculate the % of users who have send their data to popularity contest, and that would give a much closer estimate
<BerndSch> hi, it would be great if someone could take a look at: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548. I'm trying since the beginning of the year to get my Lens into the software center for 12.04 and 12.10. Please review it and publish it. Would be awesome. Thanks
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi jono :)
<jono> hey PaoloRotolo
<cwayne> anyone in the arb around?
<cwayne> my app got pushed with a bug, need it to be updated :/
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-14
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> wendar, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi, how are you doing?
<wendar> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, fine how about you?
<dpm> not too bad :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, dpm did the TB send a mail on formal sign off on the new proposed app review process? (just asking incase I missed mails)
<dpm> I haven't been following the TB's meetings, but there's been no reply to the e-mail from them, as far as I know
<coolbhavi> ah thanks dpm :)
<coolbhavi> meanwhile ll wait tomorrow and ping postman developer too on list let me see
<wendar> coolbhavi: no comment from them, which we can take as implicit approval. But, I'll send a message making sure that implicit approval is explicit.
<coolbhavi> thanks wendar
<coolbhavi> wendar, dpm btw I thought arb and interested members should meet some time.. It has been a long time though
<coolbhavi> thoughts?
<wendar> coolbhavi: that sounds like a good idea
<dpm> +1
<wendar> coolbhavi: maybe suggest a time on the mailing list, and see if the other 2 members can make it?
<wendar> coolbhavi: I'll attend too, if I can
<coolbhavi> wendar, dpm meeting early in cycle makes us get a feel of existing problems to scale and the plan ahead in implementing work items from UDS
<coolbhavi> I think
<wendar> coolbhavi: yes, totally agreed, and good thought
<coolbhavi> wendar, sure ll bring it up on list now. thanks!
<dpm> coolbhavi, that sounds good, I'd also second wendar's suggestion to start proposing a time, and I can try to make it to the meeting too if I can be useful
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hello
<coolbhavi> dpm, you are the front face of app devel in ubuntu now :) so its always useful to have your thoughts :)
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne how are you doing?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: I'm not bad, how are you?
 * dpm hugs coolbhavi
<cwayne> coolbhavi: think you might be able to push the unity-lens-vm update at some point?  It seems the version in extras somehow wasn't working
<coolbhavi> cwayne, m also doing good. I'll have a look now :) link pls
 * coolbhavi hugs dpm back :)
<cwayne> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/feedback/
<cwayne> branch here: lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens
<coolbhavi> cwayne, sure ll have a look now and ping back. What was the bug about btw?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: there was a problem in bin/unity-lens-vm where it was trying to call UnityLensVmLens instead of VmLens
<cwayne> so basically, it didn't work at all :(
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no issues ll test again and update
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, wendar sent a mail to the list now
<coolbhavi> cwayne, :)
<dpm> saw that, thanks coolbhavi to get the ball rolling :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, no mention :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, saw the code change :) will test now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, done
<coolbhavi> cwayne, uploaded the update to quantal extras
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thank you!
<coolbhavi> tested out n works fine in detecting my 2 VM's\
<cwayne> perfect!  i still wonder how that bug got in :/  but no matter, it's fixed now :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: can it be backwards copied to precise as well?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes ll do that tomorrow as i'm heading to bed now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sure thing, no rush :)  thanks for the help!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no mention! take care ciao!
<coolbhavi> dpm, wendar highvoltage mhall119 good night all!
<ajmitch> morning
<cwayne> mornin ajmitch
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-15
<BerndSch> Hello
<BerndSch> Hi
<BerndSch> is somebody here who can help me?
<cwayne> BerndSch: i'd say your best bet is to ping coolbhavi when he's online
<BerndSch> cwayne: Ok, thanks for the info
<cwayne> BerndSch: sorry I can't be of more help, i'm not in the arb either -- just in here to bother people to try and get help :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm wendar
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, pinged ed again on list lets see
<coolbhavi> ll followup
<dpm> cool, thanks.
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey. requested a backward copy on precise of unity-vm-lens
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> its under process I believe
<cwayne> perfect :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, i noticed BerndSch has been looking for some help on the SSH lens i believe
<coolbhavi> wendar, shall I mail the ubuntu-devel list on new process on arb reviews? Or shall we wait till formal communication from TB?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes he had pinged me sometime back but got busy ll search on the queue now
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: yes, I try to get the lens into the software centre since beginning of the year. Here is the link: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548/
<coolbhavi> dpm, btw reg arb meetings I prefer to wait a couple of days until ajmitch and/or alessio responds and we can kick off I believe :)
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, thanks and sorry for having not attended earlier
<coolbhavi> ll have a look now
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: thanks, would be great
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, had a quick look
<coolbhavi> just a small question
<BerndSch> yes?
<coolbhavi> why is the opt-extras-unity-ssh_searchlens.py present in /debian?
<coolbhavi> ah nevermind now got it you intend to install in apparmor.d
<BerndSch> I had some help month ago from Stéphane Graber. He helped me with the package for 11.10. The lens was in the software centre for 11.10
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, got it so its just an update
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: yes. there is a branch on launchpad for 12.04 and one for 12.10. And I prepared a branch for 13.04
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, is the tarball on the portal latest one?
<coolbhavi> because thats what m looking into now
<BerndSch> I don't think so. I talked to ajmitch during the UDS and he told me that the tarball isn't the important part. If I link to the bzr branch that should be enough. I don't know if this is right
<coolbhavi> yes branch link please
<BerndSch> for 12.04: https://code.launchpad.net/~bernd-sch/unity-sshsearch-lens/precise
<BerndSch> for 12.10: https://code.launchpad.net/~bernd-sch/unity-sshsearch-lens/quantal
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, thanks!
<wendar> coolbhavi: yes, go ahead and email ubuntu-devel
<coolbhavi> thanks wendar
<wendar> coolbhavi: don't forget to mention that we're happy to have packages adopted into Ubuntu universe or debian mentors
<coolbhavi> sure wendar
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: please tell me if I have to change something or if it's OK as it is now
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, when i check the license headers for /unity-lens-sshsearch.py I see gpl 3+ whereas the d/copyright states its gpl 3
<coolbhavi> brb dinner
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: Ok, I couldn't change this at the moment because I'm at work :-) I will correct the license maybe tommorow and will ping you again?!
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, sure take your time and feel free to ping :)
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: thanks
<cwayne> BerndSch: coolbhavi: is that all there is to change?  I can fix that really quickly if you want BerndSch
<BerndSch> cwayne: that would be great
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i show it as GPL v3 or later?
<cwayne> cwayne@pacothecat:~/quantal$ licensecheck src/unity-lens-sshsearch.py
<cwayne> src/unity-lens-sshsearch.py: GPL (v3 or later)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes I just had a quick overlook and found this one and xb- tags in d/control which can be removed
<coolbhavi> as we dont use xb tags anymore
<coolbhavi> BerndSch, ^^^
<cwayne> coolbhavi: so if i just remove the xb tags and push I should be ok?  i haven't been able to find anything claiming to be gpl3+
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> I see that This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
<coolbhavi> #    it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
<coolbhavi> #    the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
<coolbhavi> #    (at your option) any later version.
<cwayne> coolbhavi: right, isn't that still gpl3?
<cwayne> or do you want me to remove the at your option bit
<coolbhavi> in unity-lens-sshsearch.py yes please remove at your option to make it strict gpl3
<cwayne> ah, now i understand
<cwayne> ok
<cwayne> coolbhavi: BerndSch: lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-sshsearch-quantal
<cwayne> coolbhavi: BerndSch: and lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-sshsearch-precise
<coolbhavi> cwayne, sure ll have a look tomorrow if you or BerndSch dont mind as m in midst of a mail again
<coolbhavi> tomorrow ll try my level best to push it through
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sounds good to me, thanks!
<BerndSch> coolbhavi: cwayne, thanks a lot
<cwayne> BerndSch: np :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, dpm sent a mail to ubuntu-devel
<wendar> coolbhavi: great, thanks!
<coolbhavi> wendar, no mention wendar
<wendar> coolbhavi: another thing that needs doing is updating the wiki pages
<wendar> coolbhavi: to change the "three +1 votes" to "2 reviews, by an Ubuntu Developer and an ARB member"
<coolbhavi> wendar, done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review
<coolbhavi> good night!
<wendar> coolbhavi: wonderful!
<wendar> goodnight :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<ajmitch> BerndSch: hi, sorry I hadn't replied to your email, I'd grabbed your updated branches & was going to try & test them
<cwayne> ajmitch: i pushed up an update to those with fixes coolbhavi requested
<ajmitch> cwayne: ok, I thought he'd uploaded, shall I take a look?
<cwayne> ajmitch: sure, let me remember where i pushed them
<cwayne> ajmitch: lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-sshsearch-quantal
<cwayne> and lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-sshsearch-precise
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> let me grab them in a few minutes, I need to run out for a bit
<cwayne> ajmitch: sure thing, thanks a lot
 * ajmitch should have caffeine before almost picking out problems
<cwayne> lol, that's a universal truth right there
<ajmitch> I was about to say that your change missed the copyright issue, but then I saw that I'd done bzr diff -r37..38 debian/control
<ajmitch> bit stupid of me :)
<ajmitch> cwayne: thanks for those changes btw, we need to get dholbach to give BerndSch a hug as apology or something
<cwayne> ajmitch: hehe no problem, let me know if theres anything else to fix
<ajmitch> version number looks fine for upload to staging, then I strip the ~ppa1 for upload to extras
<ajmitch> & do whatever voodoo magic myapps requires for the lens to show in precise & quantal
<cwayne> ajmitch: great!
 * ajmitch wishes he had a precise & quantal VM on this machine, but has tested the lens on precise already
 * cwayne goes afk for a bit
<cwayne> ajmitch: how's it lookin?
<ajmitch> cwayne: just fine, I'm at work though, so it's not like I can spend much time on it :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: ah, i hear ya :)
<BerndSch> ajmitch, cwayne, coolhavi: thanks for your help :-)  Looking forward to find the lens in the software centre :-)
<cwayne> BerndSch: np :) i've made it my mission to help get as many unity lenses in USC as possible
 * ajmitch loves the arcane stuff to pass to bzr bd
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-16
<ajmitch> wendar: do you know how we should mark an already-published app as available for later releases in myapps?
<wendar> ajmitch: I'm not sure I understand the question
<wendar> to you mean the field you set in the review form for which versions of Ubuntu it targets?
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548/ is marked for oneiric only, afaik for the software center to pick it up, it should be published for precise & quantal
<ajmitch> but it's not editable since it's published, unless I'm missing something obvious
<wendar> the software center should pick it up when it's published in extras
<wendar> or, you mean the extra metadata like the screenshot?
<ajmitch> I guess I'll find out once extras is synced again
<wendar> what myapps expects is that the app author will create a new submission
<wendar> with the same app name but a different version
<ajmitch> which won't work when w're copying releases forwards
<wendar> and that submission will be marked for the new release
<wendar> well, it would work
<wendar> but, it shouldn't be necessary
<ajmitch> it'll work, but requires the app submitter to do it, rather than us
<wendar> myapps is pretty stupid, it doesn't really track versions like the real archive
<wendar> yes, it does require the app submitter to do it
<ajmitch> I need to sit down & dig into the software center to see what special-cased stuff it has
<wendar> but, then ARB policy requires the app submitter to request to be carried over to the new release
<ajmitch> we'd talked about changing that at UDS, iirc
<wendar> so, if it's absolutely necessary for making the metadata visible, it should be okay to pester the app author
<wendar> aye, but there was pretty strong reaction against automatic porting
<wendar> there's a historical fear of "unmainained apps"
<ajmitch> and I probably argued against it due to API breakage, especially with lenses
<wendar> which is part of why the ARB was started in the first place
<wendar> don't keep out small apps just because the author might disappear after 6 months
<ajmitch> right
<wendar> give them their 6 months of glory, and let them fade away naturally
<wendar> but, we do make it too hard to repeat now
<wendar> I feel bad about the music lenses, for example
<wendar> the author worked so hard to get them working in one release of Ubuntu
<wendar> and we never got them into the next release
<ajmitch> there are plenty of examples for us to feel bad over :)
<ajmitch> like the ssh lens
<wendar> ah well, look forward I guess
<ajmitch> yeah
<wendar> so, there shouldn't be any need for a myapps entry for the quantal version of the app
<wendar> but if there is, first talk to the myapps folks and see if they have the power to edit the existing entry
<ajmitch> that's what I was going to do
<wendar> and if not, then pester the app author to submit a dummy entry
<ajmitch> I'd hoped you'd still be around at this hour in case you'd come across it first
<wendar> (if the author isn't willing, well, then their app probably doesn't belong in quantal)
<wendar> nope, never have
<ajmitch> oh he's willing & in this channel :)
<wendar> all the updates I encountered had a new myapps submission
<wendar> well, good :)
<ajmitch> I just thought it a waste of effort putting in a new submission because I remember having problems with duplicate apps showing in the software center with unity-lens-askubuntu
<ajmitch> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-arb-review had what I thought - that we'd look at forward-copying to the next release after testing apps
<ajmitch> was there disagreement on that afterwards?
<wendar> I thought it was accompanied by at least a minimum of "we'll contact the author to let them know about the upcoming release, and they have to respond that they want to be in it"
<wendar> in this case it sounds like you have
<wendar> it's automatic copying we want to avoid
<ajmitch> in this specific case of the sshsearch lens there are separate branches for each release as unity has changed
<wendar> if the author isn't willing to be on the hook to handle support requests for the app in the new release, then it doesn't make sense
<wendar> oh, I vaguely remember talking about that one
<wendar> it has a new maintainer?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> same maintainer, with a lot of patience
<wendar> :)
<wendar> okay, if it's a separate branch of code, it's not really a forward copy anyway
<ajmitch> no it's not a copy, but the same myapps problems apply with trying to reduce the friction for app developers
<wendar> yeah, I'm fine with giving past accepted apps preferential treatment over the sea of apps that have never been reviewed
<wendar> they're known good, and very little work
<wendar> and, I don't think it matters much if they have an entry in the myapps queue or not
<wendar> but, I wouldn't avoid the queue like the plague, just because it's full
<ajmitch> I'm just unclear on how much the software center depends on myapps data
<wendar> me too
<ajmitch> still, after all these years :)
<wendar> well, it's changed a lot
<ajmitch> yes it has, and mostly been improved
<wendar> it was only last UDS that we got rid of the awful packaging hacks for metadata
<wendar> and, we haven't published so many apps since then to have exercised all the edge cases
<wendar> in fact, this is the first release we could have experimented with what happens to updated metadata
<wendar> er, metadata for an app updated to a new release
<wendar> since precise was the first release where we used myapps metadata
<ajmitch> I suspect that getting everything all automated will take at least until 14.04
<wendar> yes, definitely
<ajmitch> hopefully it'll all be in place by the next LTS
 * ajmitch should ask mvo about some of the software center/sca interaction details
<wendar> yeah, that'd be useful knowledge to pick up
<ajmitch> I only got to talk to him at the very end of UDS, but he's fairly knowledgeable about it
<wendar> IIRC, he designed and built a lot of SC
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> he's one of these super-contributors that we think are robots :)
<wendar> :)
<coolbhavi> hey wendar good morning
<wendar> good morning coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> wendar, does my announcement yesterday to ubuntu-devel suffice>
<coolbhavi> ?
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :)
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi :) hows it goin?
<coolbhavi> I was looking at unity-lens-pypi
<wendar> coolbhavi: yes, that's great, thanks for posting it!
<coolbhavi> wendar, and the wiki edit?
<wendar> coolbhavi: yup, that looked good too
<coolbhavi> wendar, thanks a lot :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: ah, how'd it look?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, seems like d/copyright isnt updated :)
<wendar> coolbhavi: thank *you* :)
<coolbhavi> :)
 * coolbhavi thinks that he can run in for a 2nd term on the ARB when his term completes :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, and d/rules too
<cwayne> coolbhavi: branch updated :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, and the icon used for the lens looks like the py icon
<cwayne> coolbhavi: in myapps or in the lens itself?
<coolbhavi> lens. same like the github one
<cwayne> ahh cmon
<cwayne> Projects and companies that use Python are encouraged to incorporate the Python logo on their websites, brochures, packaging, and elsewhere to indicate suitability for use with Python or implementation in Python.
<coolbhavi> wendar, your comments being on the python board?
<wendar> hmmmm, generally it's better to use a unique icon
<wendar> displaying the Python logo to indicate use with Python isn't the same as adopting the Python logo as the app logo
<wendar> that would be more like displaying the Python logo on an "about" page
<coolbhavi> cwayne, I think you would be better off using an icon on the lines of github lens
<wendar> it's trademark law that comes into play here
<cwayne> yeah, i understand
<coolbhavi> wendar, thanks for your expert remarks :)
<cwayne> ill try to figure something out, in the meantime, i've emailed them to ask permission just in case they allow it
<wendar> cwayne: that makes sense
<cwayne> wendar: yeah, i can't for the life of me figure out what else i could use as an icon :/
<cwayne> wendar: coolbhavi: does that mean I'd need to change the result icons as well?
<wendar> cwayne: it has to be black and white?
<cwayne> it doesn't have to be, but it would look weird if not
<wendar> cwayne: otherwise I'd suggest something like a magnifying glass with a blue and white yin/yang for the glass
<wendar> sorry, blue and yello
<coolbhavi> cwayne, result icons are just linking to py modules page. Should be fine in such a scenario wendar?
<wendar> like, the python colors
<wendar> coolbhavi: it should be okay, but still needs to be approved by the PSF
<coolbhavi> wendar, oh okay thanks for some valuable insights
<coolbhavi> brb dinner
<cwayne> woo! " If the shape of the logo is unchanged, this looks like nominative use of the logo, which would be fine."
<coolbhavi> cwayne, :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: i sent a reply to ensure that the result item icons are ok too
<cwayne> hoping he responds soon, then we should be all set :)
<cwayne> although i may need to fix the myapps icon
<coolbhavi> please change d/rules too
<coolbhavi> and i'll test it
<cwayne> coolbhavi: pushed
<coolbhavi> ll have a look thanks! once the icon thing is fixed ll give it a test run
<coolbhavi> looks fine :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> once the icon thing is sorted out its ready to go :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: awesome!  im hoping this guy responds before you leave :P
<coolbhavi> ll leave a comment on list as a part of my review process so that I wont forget :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, emailed to you just now with the list in cc. you can reply to my mail once everything is sorted out :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> off to bed now.. ciao! take care!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-18
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
